
Automation, Artificial Intelligence, and the Changing Role of Building Managers - Caveman_Coder
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/artificial-intelligence-and-the-role-of-facility-and-building-managers#gs.ks0N3dA
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR: "Facility management employment continues to grow, as does demand for
advanced technology in buildings...For now, it does not appear that automation
will lead to significant job losses in the industry. However, facility and
building managers need to address other, more critical issues, such as
training employees to be prepared to use rapidly advancing technology and
attracting more talent to the industry."

